# Repainting and registration sticker?



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I want/need to strip and repaint a small jon boat.  Is there any way to salvage my hull registration sticker or is this a case of having to go and pay for a copy?  I suspect the latter. I don't care about the registration numbers just the tax sticker.

Swamp


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I'm wondering the same thing. Like you said, probably the latter.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends on how "cooked' the base sticker is.
My garage kept hull's sticker retains flexibility over the course of a year
so each year the the previous base sticker can be peeled off in one piece.
A sun exposed sticker gets brittle and loses plasticity, making it difficult
to remove the base sticker in one chunk. In that case you'll have to
head down to the tax collectors office and pay the fee for a new one.
Might be smart to save the paint job until annual renewal time
or mask off and paint around the sticker


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

just go in and request a duplicate--$5? decal


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Heck if that is all it is... I figured they would be a min of $20 for a reprint. Not worth diddling with at that price. I'll go get a copy when I'm in town next time.
Thanks all


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I once blew mine off with a pressure washer. Took the remains in with me and explained - walked out with one for free.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

humm, I had planned on washing it before using airplane stripper on it.... 
Thanks


----------

